
Tinder Launches Swipe Ventures - daegloe
http://blog.gotinder.com/tinder-launches-swipe-ventures/
======
I-M-S
I'm guessing the effects of swipe fatigue as starting to be felt in the
company. Tinder is a shallow platform that never really grew functionally, so
trying to find a next big thing in dating while they are still a (mobile)
market leader is a smart move on their part.

------
phoneyphone
Not to be snarky, but how many times has Sean Rad stepped down from Tinder? I
feel like it happens every 6 months.

